# opening day birds



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Me my brother and one of my best friends got these birds on opening day of the hunt. One of the best years we've had in a long long time... the past couple of years we've only jumped one, maybe two roosters. this year was much different, we found all these birds holding up in a long deep ditch formed by a flood from spring run off, it was hard work getting them to jump but the hard work payed off.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Wow,way to go. What breed of dog is that? Vizsla?


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

The dog is a choclate/silver lab mix. Its my brothers dog, hes still young but a very good hunting dog and very very big for a lab. i think the size comes from the silver lab not sure though?


----------

